# Who stayed the course with me?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Last year I started a thread in this forum about quitting smoking and invited others to join with me. *Well today marks 1 year of being tobacco free.
*
I won't call any names, but wondering how many others that "signed up" were able to kick the habit. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats Lee, you've done well my friend.. :thumb:

And no, I'm pretty sure I kept my posts off that thread last year...  imp:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Congrats Lee, you've done well my friend.. :thumb:
> 
> And no, I'm pretty sure I kept my posts off that thread last year...  imp:


Yea, I quit smoking and then fell apart.  

Come to think of it, I don't think you steered completely away from that thread. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

My momma told me I should never lie.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Congratulations Lee!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Last year I started a thread in this forum about quitting smoking and invited others to join with me. *Well today marks 1 year of being tobacco free.
> *
> I won't call any names, but wondering how many others that "signed up" were able to kick the habit. :wink:


Lee; I commend you for your victory. Proof an Old dog can be retrained.:wink: To the others that didn't make. Keep trying. Hopefully it won't take a serious illness to make you stay the course. I'm still praying my 30 year old son will stop for good.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats Prag...I've been out of the habit for over 8 years now. You should reward yourself with a shiney new bow...LOL!!!


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice job Prag! I'm gonna keep trying to quite dipping. Tried a couple of weeks ago. Day two saw me throw a 50 pound toolbox about 30 feet at one of my soldiers that was getting lippy. The rest of them came together and convinced my that Afghanistan isn't the best place to quit. I'm gonna try again soon, though. I'd really like to come home to Mrs. Polarbear without a bunch of Copehagen in my lip for the welcome home kiss.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

It can be done, but its never easy. I was lucky. I went with a group to hypnosis. Worked for me and I was one of 13. Thank God every day that I was able to pull the plug on the habit. (1984)

Now, where's all the money I was supposed to have saved????????????


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Congrats Lee!!! 

Has your shooting improved since you no longer have smoke in your eyes? :wink:


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Way to go, stay strong, an don't give in to temptation!
Besides with all the dough you'll save, you can have more bows!!!!


----------

